# Coconut caramel grilled pineapple - Caribbean inspiration



## edward36 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey folks!

Here's a very simple dessert - pineapple slices grilled with coconut caramel... I love grilling fruits, and this one hit the top of my chart right away. 













grilled_pineapple.jpg



__ edward36
__ Mar 15, 2014






Ingredients:

- 1 whole pineapple, peeled and sliced 1/2" thick

- 1/2 cup brown sugar

- 1 tsp ground cinnamon

- 1 can coconut cream (not liquid)

- 5-6 strawberries, sliced, to garnish

- 1 lb your favourite vanilla ice cream 

Pour the coconut cream into one shallow bowl. In another one - mix the sugar and cinnamon. Pre-heat your grill to direct medium heat. 

Dip each pineapple slice in the coconut cream first, then - coat in the sugar and cinnamon mix, and grill it 5-6 minutes each side, until nicely caramelised.

Serve hot, topped with vanilla ice cream and strawberries. I also used whatever left in the sugar plate after coating all the pineapple slices as syrup. 

Enjoy! :)


----------



## border city pit (Mar 15, 2014)

Okay that looks awesome Well done!!


----------



## edward36 (Mar 15, 2014)

Border City Pit said:


> Okay that looks awesome Well done!!


Thanks!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 15, 2014)

That sure looks good!  I wonder if a bit or rum would ruin it..........

Thats for special date nights!!


----------



## edward36 (Mar 15, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> That sure looks good!  I wonder if a bit or rum would ruin it..........
> 
> Thats for special date nights!!


Thanks!! :)

And... since when a bit of rum has ever ruined something? :D


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 16, 2014)

So beautiful!!!

That does look very tropical and fun!

I am sure it is a crowd pleaser!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## edward36 (Mar 16, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> So beautiful!!!
> 
> That does look very tropical and fun!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Leah!

A crowd pleaser, hands down! :)


----------



## disco (Mar 16, 2014)

Terrific looking dessert and thanks for posting the recipe. I love grilled pineapple.








Disco


----------



## edward36 (Mar 16, 2014)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking dessert and thanks for posting the recipe. I love grilled pineapple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

You'll love this one.


----------

